# Brisbane, Australia



## knifespeaks (Dec 12, 2004)

Mature (25+) game always happy for more to join 3 players and DM. 

It's a weekly game (although we miss a day here and there) on Saturday arvo/evenings.

Roleplay over roll-play, but we like a good combat as much as anyone. 

Currently using 3.5 ruleset, set in a campaign world which is part homebrew, part Ancient Kingdoms: Mesopotamia and a little bit of Codex Arcanis.

Email me : happyhat at zipworld dot com dot au for more info. All are welcome


----------



## knifespeaks (Dec 22, 2004)

We have had a short holiday for Christmas, but next game is planned for the first weekend in '05.


----------

